# Poster Contest — K-6 Grades



## shedhunting1982 (Apr 10, 2015)

Create a drawing or painting of migratory birds. The winning artwork will appear on next year's WMBD advertising! 
Categories: Kindergarten, 1st-3rd grade, 4th-6th grade
Deadline: May 3rd
Include: Name, phone, grade and school
Submit to: Jennifer Stone
BLM
176 E DL Sargent Dr, Cedar City UT 84721

The Migratory Bird Day event will be held on May 11, 2019. See the link for details: http://www.worldmigratorybirdday.org/events/2019/world-migratory-bird-day-cedar-city-utah


----------

